# Do It Yourself T5 Setup



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

here a link of the "t5 i bar" i made myself
sorry for the bizzar language , but im here for further questions

http://www.freshreef.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=3507&PN=2


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

What brand on the reflectors? (JBL?)


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

the reflectors made by myself too. ;-) 
bought a stainless board 0.5mm , cut it to 75mm and gave it the correct angle i needed for my setup. 
250cm*125cm board cost me something like 2-3 jbl reflectors and the results are even better (still have an old jbl reflectors)


----------

